

Lexalytics Text Analysis Work with Common Crawl Data - LisaG
http://commoncrawl.org/lexalytics-text-analysis-work-with-common-crawl-data/

======
eaford44
The Python script you used sounds very cool.

~~~
oskarsinger
Thanks! Check out the source code at the link at the bottom of the blog post
if you want to take a look.

